# Missing 330 on a beaver



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I loaned 4 of my 330s to a friend who has never used conibears for beaver before. He is trapping a private spot down by marion so about an hour from me. His mom owns the property and basically hes trapping nuisence beavers. All that have been taken there are huge. Anyway he set the 330s and his number 4s on saturday. Pulled a 58lb beaver yesturday today went back and 2 conibears are tripped and one is gone. I gave him the 330 stands to use but this was a spot were a stand wasnt an option. He had the trap wired to a piece of 3 inch brush and it was snapped off and one of my 330s is gone. My question is will a beaver float with a 330 on it. He didnt have much time to snoop around as his dog got a porky pine about 5 minutes after he realized it was gone. Hes going to replace my trap reguardless but It would be nice if we could go down there tomorrow and find the beaver and the trap. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

some beaver will float but most i have seen there head sinks and the tail will stick up i have had a few pull wooden stack out but normally find them with in 20 feet from where the trap was. look around he's got to be there some where. good luck let us know if and when you find him.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Could be foot or tail caught.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

I had that happen once so I took a coyote grapple on a rope and threw it out on the pond a few times and up came my trap and beaver.


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

We didnt find it yesturday. The hole that the trap is in is about 10foot deep. Hes gonna try the coyote grapple today great idea.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Last year, I had a few bruisers on front foot catches wander away from shore with my drowner cable and top stakes. I swear they were big enough to throw the 25 lb. sand bag over their shoulder and walk away. To make matters worse, the water rose three feet on the river we were on. 

Luckily, a slightly older, gimpy friend waded in to help me with a ten foot telescoping boat hook he'd been using as a walking stick.

Anyways, it didn't take him long to hook on to em with it. Made of aluminum, they are only $40, fold down to 4 ft. and have many uses. Also, you never know when you may have to use them to double as crutches when elderly, mountain dwarf legged trapping companions pile up from exhaustion trying to keep up with slightly younger, more energetic types on Spring beaver trapping expeditions. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh Dennis you kill me with some of these post... Just think of the time the beaver spent when it decided well I'm caught, dead, might just as well make it a game for that short fella. Wrapping and knotting itself around that sand bag. The waters up to his chest and we send the shortest guy in. Oh what a day to remember.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Give the most handicapped person the hardest job and their bound to find a faster, easier way. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw a guy on the river try the grapple once! finaly he cut the rope and left the grapple to what ever he had ahold of, and it wasnt a Beaver !!


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well no luck with the grapple. He didnt even catch a coyote on it. He must not have baited it. He says he doesnt think those big hooks work that way. Then he explained to me thats not how they work and that coyotes dont live under water. I try to crack a joke and the guy thinks Im serious.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Lol. I know your pain. My buds need adult beverages before they get funny too. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

I take exception to that...

Here's to funny... Missing a few teeth.... LOL









Ma' otta be proud of me I catched dinner....

Sorry to hijack your thread....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Truth be told, that day I was proving a technique of how to selectively set for beaver just big enough to feed a family of 9 but tender enough to be eaten without the aid of choppers. 

This, a lost art handed down through the ages by forefather kin directly related (even though there is a minor bridging there due to a mule name Bessie) to the real life legendary trapper Bill Tyler of the movie Mountain Men. So guarded is this secret that family doctrine demands that had I told the two of you, it would have been necessary to cut off your tongues to ensure its safe keeping.

Pray that in our trapping endeavors together we may never get so desperate that this or other family trapping secrets need to be shared.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I had to do a double take on that pic! I to have green waders and that same flannel hoodie. My other comment to him went as follows I hope you pulled my tags off those traps. When I get a phone call from the dnr about a deer in a 330 I am going to be kinda upset. Why would you think trapping wire would hold one anyway. This came from him looking at my first 330 and saying what is that big trap for? I replied oh the deer have been eating my tamatoe plants off. If I put this ontop of the tamatoe cages It should eliminate the problem LOL He replied I dont think thats legal this is about when I couldnt contain my laughter any more because he just bought every word of it. Maybe some day I will bring the guy out of his shell.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Naw, why ruin the years of conditioning someone put into getting him there. Lol

Make sure he learns that once the beaver are skinned, they need to be stretched on the same wire stretchers one would use to lengthen rommex in your house when it is cut too short. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

